# So many 4x4 BLD methods - what to choose?



## DAE_JA_VOO (Jan 8, 2010)

Hey guys 

I've decided that I want to do 4x4 BLD. Not for speed, but just for the sake of doing it. I can do 3x3 BLD rather consistently now, so I want to take on 4x4. I just can't find something to go by. What are you guys using?

Thanks!


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jan 8, 2010)

DAE_JA_VOO said:


> Hey guys
> 
> I've decided that I want to do 4x4 BLD. Not for speed, but just for the sake of doing it. I can do 3x3 BLD rather consistently now, so I want to take on 4x4. I just can't find something to go by. What are you guys using?
> 
> Thanks!



It's easiest if you're using M2 for 3x3 (edges). Then you just use r2 for edges and learn some extra for the middle slices. 
Use exactly the same for corners as you do for 3x3. 
Learn commutators for centres, then there's just a parity alg and you are done !


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO (Jan 8, 2010)

Do you have links to any of this? I don't know what commutators to learn, etc etc. 

Thanks though


----------



## shelley (Jan 8, 2010)

You don't learn specific commutators, just learn how they work (using the same concept, you can cycle any three center pieces) and get used to the process of setting them up in different situations. The stickies in the How To forum are a good start.


----------



## Slash (Jan 8, 2010)

you can learn r2 even tough if you don't know M2 exactly(I did it so it is possible). but you have to understand how M2 works.
corners ar like on the 3x3.
I one main-commutator for centers: (r'ur)U2(r'u'r)U2, r means only the inner layer. 
the moves I highlighted with red can be anything (I mean e.g. u,u' or u2)
it swaps like: rUB-lUF-uRB
for example, if you change the U2 move to U, F becames to B. and you can variate it as you like.
hope it helped a bit


----------



## TMOY (Jan 9, 2010)

If you use commutators for centers you can use them for wings too. Replace r with R in your alg and see what it does 
Personnally I prefer niklaas-like commutators (for both wings and centers).


----------

